# 4-5 month standard poodle weight....?



## redcricket

Hello all! I know there are a few of you who have spoo pups right around the same age as my Clover (16 weeks today), and I was wondering how much your pups weigh , and how tall they are. If anyone else remembers what their spoo weighed at that age, I would greatly appreciate it. I know Clover is still underweight for her age, but I just wanted to see what the average spoo pup around her age weighs and gauge how far off she is, and adjust her feeding amounts accordingly. She seems to be a bit more on the petite side height-wise, so she will still be on the lower-end of the spectrum. I have heard the rule of thumb is that they should roughly weigh around how many weeks they are up until about 5-6 months or so give or take a few pounds in either direction. Has anyone else heard that? Thanks everyone!


----------



## plumcrazy

I just had Lucy weighed at the vet on Monday and she was 36.8 lbs... the last time I measured her (might have been a week or two ago), she was right around 20" at the shoulder... Hope this helps!

Edited to add: Lucy's birthday is 8/31/09 so she's almost 6 months old...


----------



## Rockporters

Jasper weighed 24 pounds at 13 weeks and was around 16.5" at the shoulder. He is feels like all bones under the fur so I'd say he's probably the perfect weight for his height/build. That was about a week and a half ago, haven't measured or weighed this week.


----------



## KPoos

Haven't measured Mia at the shoulder but just last week she was 27 pounds and she's 4 1/2 months.


----------



## Buck

Greta is 20 and a half inches and 29 lbs/ born 8-17. She is 6 months today.


----------



## partial2poodles

30 lbs, give or take a little....depending on frame size. I have one female that is very dense...she is so gorgeous but she is not your dainty little flower of a female standard.


----------



## g8dhorse7

Ryder (Sep 5th) weighed in at 34 lbs at 4 1/2 mos. He is scheduled to be neutered Mar 8th so I'll get his weight then. He's coming 6 months now and is 24". He's a big boy.


----------



## Iris

*Underweight?*

Esmée is 17 weeks old and she weighs 23 pounds and is 19"....
I'm having a real hard time getting her to eat enough, but the vet says she's fine...


----------



## Maura9900

Cocoa was 26 lbs at 16 weeks. The vet says to estimate their full grown weight, you double their weight at 4 months. Not sure how true this is...


----------



## Fiveoclockdog

Stevie Ray was born January 7th, so he was 17wks on Friday. He's 20" and 29lbs.


----------



## McKay

Andy is 17 weeks today. (born Jan 8). He is 20 inches and about 32 lbs.


----------



## outwest

Bonnie at 15 weeks was just under 18 inches tall and 18 pounds (she is square!LOL). At 12 weeks she was 14.5 inches tall and 14 pounds. I am not sure how much she is right now at almost 17 weeks (born 1/9/11), but no where near Andy's 32 pounds. Andy is a big boy, McKay!

I expect her to be in the 22-23 inch size range (a smaller standard). She is a big eater and is not too thin or heavy.


----------



## BigDog

Tux was 21" tall last week when I measured him at 19 wks old.
He weighed 30 pounds at the vet a couple of wks ago.


----------



## 3dogs

I have a light Adult he is about 23" at the shoulder & weighs in at 36.7lbs this week. He is totally square from chest to rump & ground to withers. You can see Leif pictures under the "Picture" section or "Grooming". They come in all shapes & sizes.


----------



## Poteau1956

Ralph is 5 1/2 months old, weighs 36 lbs, and is 21 inches at the withers.


----------

